# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Anyone have Timber Frame Shed PLans?

## chuth77

I'm looking at building a Timber Framed shed...  Would anyone have any plans that I could use to do some estimates, prior to engaging a draftsman? Anything around 9m wide, 6m deep would be perfect....
Obviosuly steel is quicker, but, I'm wanting to make the construction of the shed, similar to the house we plan to build...
We plan to used Weathertex cladding, hence the timber frame...
So if anyone can help out, please let me know...

----------


## Bloss

You would do well by getting a copy of the relevant Allan Staines book _The Australian Building Manual_ http://www.skillspublish.com.au/BK13-04.htm from Bunnings and other stores and have a look on this site for more technical info: http://www.timber.net.au/index.php/T...g-AS-1684.html 
A 9m x 6m timber shed should be relatively straight forward, but depends on many things such as site (level, sloping etc). In any case you will need to get approval for plans and have it built by a licensed tradesperson or get an owner - builder licence. BTW - You could still use weathertex on a steel framed shed.  :2thumbsup:  
The layout and slab build generally cause more grief than the timber construction part for novices and DIYers.

----------

